# FALLing pregnant with Spring Babies~ September testing thread



## LLbean

Thought I would start it for all, Just tell me when your potential testing date will be and I will add to this comment for all to see

BEST OF LUCK TO ALL!


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

September 1st
TJMYANGEL 


September 2nd

September 3rd
nessaw:witch:


September 4th
clynn11 :witch:

September 5th 
kimk :witch:
Dylis :witch:



September 6th


September 7th


September 8th
cassieakasam :witch:


September 9th
moni77 :witch:


September 10th
Greekgrl77
Solstyce :witch:


September 11th
LLBean :witch: 

September 12th
garfie :witch:

September 13th
Katie Potatie :witch:
NandO1 :witch:
kfs1 :witch:


September 14th

September 15th


September 16th
naturelady :witch:


September 17th

September 18th
gertrude :witch:

September 19th

September 20th
Hopin&Prayin
N1977 :witch:

September 21st


September 22nd


September 23rd

September 24th
Hopethisyear :witch:
Driving280 :witch:


September 25th

September 26th
dovkav123

September 27th

September 28th
jadoechols :witch:

September 29th
Battyatty

September 30th
kimk :witch:
Olive Oil :witch:
LalaR :bfp:

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:​


----------



## TJMYANGEL

1rst september for me plz


----------



## kimk

The 5 please.


----------



## LLbean

done :D Thanks for playing hehehe


----------



## naturelady

Hi- very new here, just on my first round of Clomid & supposed to test September 16. I am sending positive energy & hope to everyone TTC. :)


----------



## Mapleroo

Thanks for starting the new thread LLBean! I am testing the last day of August, no offense, but I really hope I'm not here in September! Good luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## Greekgrl77

Testing around sept 10-16th ..My Bday is SEPT16TH! WOULD BE A GREAT BDAY GIFT FROM GOD!COMON BFP!!!


----------



## LLbean

Mapleroo said:


> Thanks for starting the new thread LLBean! I am testing the last day of August, no offense, but I really hope I'm not here in September! Good luck to you all :hugs:

FXd for you!!!!



Greekgrl77 said:


> Testing around sept 10-16th ..My Bday is SEPT16TH! WOULD BE A GREAT BDAY GIFT FROM GOD!COMON BFP!!!

So I put you on the 10th...or did you want the 16th?


----------



## Katie Potatie

Thank you LLbean for starting this thread! Please put me down for Sept 13. GL to all the ladies!!


----------



## LLbean

Katie Potatie said:


> Thank you LLbean for starting this thread! Please put me down for Sept 13. GL to all the ladies!!

done and I love your avatar hehe


----------



## Mischief

I'm hoping you can add me later, but I'm just not sure when yet! Thanks for starting the thread. Good luck, ladies!


----------



## LLbean

just let me know when you are ready


----------



## Driving280

Sept 24 for me!


----------



## LLbean

Driving280 said:


> Sept 24 for me!

:thumbup:


----------



## LalaR

Hi LLbean, I was on the August thread but this cycle has been so long I've missed August testing. Please add me to aug 3rd. I just hope I can hold out until then. Good luck to everyone for September. Xx


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies am back in the game! Have been stalking you over last few months. We've been ntnp this month however I didn't poas this month as I'd been getting quite intense ov pain but that didn't happen this month so not entirely sure when af due. If it sticks to the 26 days it's been recently I'll be testing around the 3rd.

Good luck everyone.x


----------



## NandO1

Not sur of a test date yet as waiting to ov but that could be any time in the next week so will update when i know for sure. Thanks for hosting the thread and good luck everyone xx


----------



## Sis4Us

I'll be testing post IUI this month but I don't think I'm going to be on the testing thread just so I can keep my sanity!!!!!

GL to all and :dust: :dust: to Everyone!!!!


----------



## Solstyce

I'll be testing on September 10th.


----------



## LLbean

LalaR said:


> Hi LLbean, I was on the August thread but this cycle has been so long I've missed August testing. Please add me to aug 3rd. I just hope I can hold out until then. Good luck to everyone for September. Xx

I'm assuming you meant September 3rd :haha:



nessaw said:


> Hi ladies am back in the game! Have been stalking you over last few months. We've been ntnp this month however I didn't poas this month as I'd been getting quite intense ov pain but that didn't happen this month so not entirely sure when af due. If it sticks to the 26 days it's been recently I'll be testing around the 3rd.
> 
> Good luck everyone.x

:thumbup:



NandO1 said:


> Not sur of a test date yet as waiting to ov but that could be any time in the next week so will update when i know for sure. Thanks for hosting the thread and good luck everyone xx

let me know



Solstyce said:


> I'll be testing on September 10th.

:thumbup:


----------



## Dylis

:thumbup: Can I have sept 5th pls LLbean


----------



## LLbean

Of Course!


----------



## garfie

Evening Ladies

Well she got me in August (1st month after DNC) boy did she kick my ass after waiting 7 weeks for her to arrive:wacko: was very heavy luckily no pain:thumbup:

So now I am back again - FF says to test on September 5 - so of course I will listen to my friend:haha: and not test early:blush:

Thanks Llbean for starting the thread:hugs:

Good luck ladies:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## clynn11

AF is due September 4th. I'll probably test before that, but just put me down for there


----------



## LLbean

added both


----------



## Hopethisyear

Please add me for Sept 24th...thanks!


----------



## LLbean

added :thumbup:


----------



## Solstyce

I am excited because it looks like O time for me! Positive OPK, temp drop, EWCM, soft high open cervix. We DTD twice yesterday and will again tonight. I really want this to be my month! I'd get 13 weeks off with full pay if my due date was in May because of the summer break. I'm praying so hard for this month!


----------



## Solstyce

I had ovulation pains last night around 11pm. Today I was expecting maybe a little bit of a temp increase since I O'd at about 11pm. Well I was surprised to get a .6 jump in my temp! I took my temp twice because I couldn't believe it. It's the best temp rise I've had so far after O! I am hoping it means I made the golden egg last night. I am so hopeful and I'll be devastated if this isn't the month for me.


----------



## LLbean

I should be getting my smiley tomorrow as well so Good luck to us both :D


----------



## naturelady

Finished the Clomid & just got my indication of "high" fertility today- my Dr. wanted us to BD for the next five days. Fingers Crossed- for everyone!


----------



## Driving280

Can you change me to 21st? I had a shortish cycle this time...


----------



## LLbean

ok will do


----------



## jadoechols

Well I probably shouldn't - after what FF did to me last month, but I'll trust it again. We will go for 9/22. Please put me down! 

Thanks again for starting this list!!


----------



## LLbean

okie dokie


----------



## LLbean

ok got my smiley opk today...here's hoping!


----------



## moni77

Please add me as well. FF says 9-8 but I will prob hold off to my normal date of 9-9 - I ovulated early this month...


----------



## LLbean

ok on the 9 it is :winkwink:


----------



## Mischief

I had a big temp drop this morning, and noticed lots and lots of very stretchy EWCM last night. I sure hope this is it for me! I still haven't seen a +OPK, but it's the first week of school here and I've been terribly inconsistent with them. 

FX for everyone!!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Looking good Mischief...... GL!!!!


----------



## Mischief

No temp rise this AM... kinda bummed out. Still no +OPK but maybe I'll O today? 

Definitely not feeling very optimistic. :(


----------



## LLbean

do you normally have long cycles?


----------



## moni77

Good luck to those testing this weekend. FXed and Baby dust to you...


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yeee! I'm so happy pants today. I can't remember the last time I had physical indicators of ovulation. It's been SOOO long. I always have to rely on my OPKs, but this month I'm getting nice, sharp ovary pain and ridiculous amounts of EWCM, even without taking Mucinex. I know for most ladies it's no big deal but it's HUGE for me! 

We won't have good timing for BD this go-round but I don't care. I'm just so happy my body is acting " normal". My time will come if it's meant to be, but I feel physically fertile and that makes me excited!

Wonder if there's any increased chances of fertility when your body gives you strong ov indicators or if it doesnt make any difference? I'm literally picturing an egg in a Super Woman cape ready to burst free from the follicle because the symptoms are so powerful! Lol!


----------



## gertrude

I'm back in here this month :) I have bought the clear blue advanced OPK (as a treat) and I'm going to check CM this month (not obsessively, just keep an eye on what is going on) and then see what happens. 

As for testing, I don't know yet and will depend on ovulation (last month was very long for me) so I'll update later next week :)


----------



## naturelady

Katie Potatie said:


> Yeee! I'm so happy pants today. I can't remember the last time I had physical indicators of ovulation. It's been SOOO long. I always have to rely on my OPKs, but this month I'm getting nice, sharp ovary pain and ridiculous amounts of EWCM, even without taking Mucinex. I know for most ladies it's no big deal but it's HUGE for me!

Congrats & good luck- I am in the same boat- finally! FX & good luck for us both :)


----------



## LLbean

Yeah I was having strong O pains too...weird huh


----------



## Mischief

Katie Potatie said:


> Yeee! I'm so happy pants today. I can't remember the last time I had physical indicators of ovulation. It's been SOOO long. I always have to rely on my OPKs, but this month I'm getting nice, sharp ovary pain and ridiculous amounts of EWCM, even without taking Mucinex. I know for most ladies it's no big deal but it's HUGE for me!

Yay! Congrats! I know exactly how you feel! The last two cycles for me were the first I'd ovulated (that I know of) in years! Pregnant or not it's just so nice to have your body finally cooperate!

FX for you!!!


----------



## Mischief

LLbean said:


> do you normally have long cycles?

Yes, my cycles are usually long. My last was the shortest I've had though - 29 days with O on day 20. 

My temp is still not up this AM, so not sure what that EWCM/HSO was all about. This AM it's dry/LF. Maybe I won't be joining ya'll this month. Bummer. :(


----------



## LLbean

What do the doctors say about your long cycles?


----------



## Mischief

LLbean said:


> What do the doctors say about your long cycles?

Right now we're fixing a Vitamin D deficiency to see if that's the trouble. Nothing else seems to be wrong. The D2 has had a profound impact though - since I started taking it in July I've ovulated twice on my own and I've lost 12 pounds - two things I had not been able to accomplish in years! I have another blood test in October so we'll see...


----------



## LLbean

DAYUM 12 pounds? I better start downing the D lol


----------



## LLbean

did you say D2? or did you mean D3?

https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/589256_4


----------



## Mischief

LLbean said:


> did you say D2? or did you mean D3?
> 
> https://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/589256_4

The RX from my doc is for 50,000 units of ergocalciferol (D2) once a week. I've read articles like the one you linked saying that D3 is preferred, and others saying a smaller daily dose is better, but... I'm happy with my results so far so I'll wait until my lab work in October before I question it. :)


----------



## LLbean

hey dropping 12 lbs sounds wonderful to me, that's why I asked because I may want to do those too! hehehe


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes im told to take 10,000 D3 daily !!!! I was way low months ago had to take 20,000 for a week then drop it to 10,000!!!

I was so pale now I have my olive comple ton back!! ;)


----------



## Katie Potatie

I've heard wonderful things about Vit D. My gym trainer insists that women need to take supplements to ensure we are getting enough of it and she swears by it for weight loss, too. And I'm with you ladies...I need to start downing truckloads of it!


----------



## Sis4Us

I wish I would loose 12 Lbs it hasn't help me loose any but I haven't gained any but I started thyroid meds in may so I think that's why!!!

Just hoping my body gets back to norm!!!


----------



## LLbean

Well I'm wondering if 2 vs 3 has anything to do with it


----------



## Sis4Us

Me too!!!!

I'll have to ask my Thyroid Dr about it!! ;)


----------



## LalaR

I'm out already. AF decided to visit me early this time round. I hope I get another shot at September testing - my cycle is usually 27 days although the last 2 were over 30. I will keep you posted. 
Good luck to everyone for a fertile September. Xx


----------



## naturelady

Fingers crossed & best of luck to all of us this month. 
Let's hope that September is our month, ladies &#9829;
Starting my TWW today.... sigh :)


----------



## LLbean

Sorry Lala... if you do test still in September let us know...I will add you!


----------



## Solstyce

Hi Ladies,

I took a test today (I know way too early). But I got this. It was after a few minutes so I am wondering if it is an evap? I've been using Wondfos for a few months and I keep my bfns in a drawer. I've never gotten an evap even a day or more later. This looks pink, so could it be an evap or is it a positive? What do you think?

https://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k497/Sanction_Freedom/photo_zpsfe63c9d5.jpg


----------



## LLbean

Wow that would be a hell of an evap! Are you sure you are only 6dpo? Can you get a FRER or digital?


----------



## Solstyce

LLbean said:


> Wow that would be a hell of an evap! Are you sure you are only 6dpo? Can you get a FRER or digital?

I am going to wait to take a digital. I have like 20 Wondfos so I will take one again tomorrow. It looks like the real deal right???? I already told DH because I have no self control. lol He is skeptical. 

Yes I am sure I am 6dpo. I had all of the signs of ovulation on CD 15 including intense O pains for several hours.


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Wow that would be a hell of an evap! Are you sure you are only 6dpo? Can you get a FRER or digital?
> 
> I am going to wait to take a digital. I have like 20 Wondofos so I will take one again tomorrow. It looks like the real deal right???? I already told DH because I have no self control. lol He is skeptical.
> 
> Yes I am sure I am 6dpo. I had all of the signs of ovulation on CD 15 including intense O pains for several hours.Click to expand...

How do you have the discipline to wait until tomorrow?!?!?

Good grief, Solstyce! Our cycles started on the same day, and you already have a possible BFP and I'm still waiting to O! 

My fingers are crossed for you! I know it's early, but I totally think it's possible! :happydance:


----------



## Solstyce

Mischief said:


> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Wow that would be a hell of an evap! Are you sure you are only 6dpo? Can you get a FRER or digital?
> 
> I am going to wait to take a digital. I have like 20 Wondofos so I will take one again tomorrow. It looks like the real deal right???? I already told DH because I have no self control. lol He is skeptical.
> 
> Yes I am sure I am 6dpo. I had all of the signs of ovulation on CD 15 including intense O pains for several hours.Click to expand...
> 
> How do you have the discipline to wait until tomorrow?!?!?
> 
> Good grief, Solstyce! Our cycles started on the same day, and you already have a possible BFP and I'm still waiting to O!
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you! I know it's early, but I totally think it's possible! :happydance:Click to expand...

I don't have discipline I have fear! I feel like if I take another test it will be a bfn. This way I have a small amount of hope!


----------



## Mischief

I just read that a lot of women don't ovulate the cycle after they have an HSG and I wonder if that's my trouble. 

I find the wait for ovulation to be way more stressful than the two week wait! Ugh!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hope u O soon Mischief!!!

FX for U Solstyce!!!


----------



## Alita

Solstyce said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I took a test today (I know way too early). But I got this. It was after a few minutes so I am wondering if it is an evap? I've been using Wondofos for a few months and I keep my bfns in a drawer. I've never gotten an evap even a day or more later. This looks pink, so could it be an evap or is it a positive? What do you think?
> 
> https://i1112.photobucket.com/albums/k497/Sanction_Freedom/photo_zpsfe63c9d5.jpg

Dont want to give you false hope but that looks like a faint bfp ,
Does it have colour? Evaps are usually greyish ..
i had mine super faint at 8dpo , then it gradually got darker ,today is almost as dark as the control line ( 13dpo) 
Maybe you ovulated one or 2 days earlier and thats perfectly possible for a faint bfp ,do u know countdown to pregnancy? is a fun site to compare tests with other ladies at the same dpo and they will vote if you are unsure of your tests , they seem to know a lot about evaps and faints ..
hope it turns out positive !!!
:dust:


----------



## Solstyce

Yes it had color. It was definitely pink.

Thanks for the comments ladies. I tested again today with FMU and it was a stark white :bfn:. I'm pretty convinced it was a faulty test strip. I'm not out yet but boy did I get my hopes up only to be taken down again.


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> Yes it had color. It was definitely pink.
> 
> Thanks for the comments ladies. I tested again today with FMU and it was a stark white :bfn:. I'm pretty convinced it was a faulty test strip. I'm not out yet but boy did I get my hopes up only to be taken down again.

Sorry, Solstyce. I know that's disappointing. :hugs:

My temp is still low, and I'm tired of trying this month.


----------



## garfie

Sols - So sorry hun :cry: the only thing you can do is test again in a few days and see what happens:hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:

Mischief - Hope you get the rise soon :thumbup:

AFM - Still going along with FF to test on 5 September - though not holding my breath :haha:

Good luck to all the other ladies :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## nessaw

Sorry sols. Fingers crossed for u. R u testing again tom?

afm no af yet but lots of tummy ache. Haven't tested yet. Am cd 27/28. Am a bit confused when to count from. My last af was bit weird and I spotted at 6pm ish but nothing in the night then it wasn't heavy or red til the next day. I never spot-hadn't heard of it til I came on bnb. So if I take the spotting day its cd 27 but cd 26 from the next day. If nothing comes by tom eve I might get a test but hopeful.

good luck everyone.x


----------



## kimk

Solstyce your not out yet so don't give up.


----------



## LLbean

yup only 7dpo Solstyce... you still have plenty of time...a full week!


----------



## moni77

solstyce - keep us posted. 
ness - you are not supposed to count the spotting day - I also have only started spotting since TTC - sometimes I wonder if that means anything or if I am just reading too much into things.
mischief - this is your week, I can feel it!


----------



## cassieakasam

Please put me down for the 8th


----------



## nessaw

Well am out. Got a bit excited as a bit late and a bit constipated but af showed this afternoon. Am also cross as phoned for hsg appt as directed by cons last wk and the info he told me was wrong so might not be seen this cycle. Grrrr! 

Depending on hsg I am in with a shout again on 30th sept!!


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hi ladies! Wondering if I can get your opinions on ovulation detection. I'm not in tune with when my body actually ovulates, and I don't temp because I really stink at it! 

On CDs 12, 13, 14 I got very light lines on my OPK and they didn't seem to progress very much. On CD 15 I got a big fat positive line. (The next day, my line went right back to being very light). Throughout that same day of the +OPK, I had sharp ovary pain and lots of EWCM. But by that evening both had disappeared and my nippies started getting sore. Do you think that would indicate that I actually ovulated that same day that I got the positive OPK? 

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated as I typically do not get physical indications of ovulation. And the only time that I was able to BD was 2 days before that positive OPK, so I'm REALLY hoping that I actually ovulated then!! Thanks!!


----------



## LLbean

you probably did... it takes some hours for the egg to travel down the fallopian tube so depending on when you DTD you are probably still ok


----------



## LLbean

cassieakasam said:


> Please put me down for the 8th

you got it :thumbup:


----------



## LalaR

Hi Katie, it sounds like you did ov the day of your pos opk. That's what usually happens with me. I have a gradual increase in colour on the opks then a single day positive with ov pains and fertile cm that day which is all gone the next morning. The annoying thing for me is that I generally have a gradual rise in temps so ff thinks I ov a day or two later.
2 days before ov is still good for bd so good luck. L x


----------



## Mischief

Katie, I've had no luck with OPKs so far so I can't offer any advice, but good luck to you! I hope you caught it!

LalaR, I had no idea you could have a _gradual_ temp rise! Interesting!

AFM - My temp still isn't up. I cried for an hour this morning. I'm ordering a bunch of Wondfo strips so that maybe I can get this OPK thing right next cycle. But for now... I'm beginning to think I'm never going to ovulate! :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Mischief said:


> Katie, I've had no luck with OPKs so far so I can't offer any advice, but good luck to you! I hope you caught it!
> 
> LalaR, I had no idea you could have a _gradual_ temp rise! Interesting!
> 
> AFM - My temp still isn't up. I cried for an hour this morning. I'm ordering a bunch of Wondfo strips so that maybe I can get this OPK thing right next cycle. But for now... I'm beginning to think I'm never going to ovulate! :cry:

based on your chart it looks like the 29th was potential O day


----------



## Mischief

LLbean said:


> based on your chart it looks like the 29th was potential O day

Wouldn't my temp have gone up? I'm new at this - please give me hope! :)


----------



## LLbean

well it did go up... doesn't have to jump up insanely. The important thing is the dip... typically that is O day

here is my chart from last month
 



Attached Files:







www.fertilityfriend.com.jpg
File size: 75.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## clynn11

Personally Mischief I don't think it looks like you O'd yet comparing to your previous chart's post O temps. Keeping my FX for you. Keep using OPKs and charting, BD'ing! GL!

AFM, AF is due tmw! We'll see if she shows.


----------



## Mischief

clynn11 said:


> Personally Mischief I don't think it looks like you O'd yet comparing to your previous chart's post O temps. Keeping my FX for you. Keep using OPKs and charting, BD'ing! GL!
> 
> AFM, AF is due tmw! We'll see if she shows.

I'm temping vaginally this cycle for the first time, and my temps are quite different. I don't know what to make of it all, but I'm hopeful!

I hope you don't get a visit! Fingers crossed for you!!! I'd never make it to 13dpo without testing!!! :)


----------



## garfie

Good luck ladies

Mischief - I thought if you temped vaginally - your temps were slightly higher so I agree with Clynn O has possibly not taken place unless you have a gradual rise this month:wacko: so keep on BD it can't hurt:winkwink:

Clynn - Fingers crossed for you - I've spoken to you on other posts - so I really hope this is your month, afm even after getting all those pretty BFPs I lost them all - but not giving up hope, tomorrow is my testing date according to FF so do you fancy being bump buddies :haha:

Okay for ladies who want to know how long :spermy: last - I have got BFPs with 4 days before my O (which was confirmed with a temp increase) not on O or after O but 4 days before that's some strong swimmers:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mischief

My temp dropped again, so maybe it's finally my turn! I hope so anyway! What a long wait! :)


----------



## garfie

Mischief - Now that's what I call a drop :happydance: so tomorrow we want a raise to show O has happened :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mischief

garfie said:


> Mischief - Now that's what I call a drop :happydance: so tomorrow we want a raise to show O has happened :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I sure hope so!!!

Good luck with your testing!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## kimk

Well I'm out. I wasn't to hopeful this month. The end of the month makes it a year of trying.


----------



## garfie

Kimk - Aw hun so sorry BIG :hugs: what now? are you still trying or are you going to try and focus on something else? 

Good luck 

:hugs:

X


----------



## LLbean

sorry Kimk :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Waiting to hear on Clynn11


----------



## garfie

Clynn - Where are you??????:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Solstyce

FX Mischief! 

AFM- Still getting BFNs after that fluke of a BFP on 6dpo. I'm only 9dpo but I am feeling not pregnant.


----------



## gertrude

So I bought one of those Clear Blue Digital Advanced OPKs and this morning I got my solid smiley (after 3 flashing smileys), we :sex: last night and the night before and with any luck will do again tonight - we're going to miss tomorrow though as OH is away but can do again on Friday. So I hope we're in with a chance. If my LO wakes up this evening and stops it happening I might just scream

Given I seem to get a +OPK exactly 14 days before AF arrives put me down for 18th to test please :)


----------



## LLbean

will do gertrude!


----------



## LLbean

TJMYANGEL... I had you on for the 1st...I see you are 5DPO???? did I misunderstand? LOL


----------



## kimk

Thanks ladies. 
Garfie, I am not ready to be defeated yet. Every month I think of it as a little bump in the road. Thinking another 6 months of trying and then reevaluate how I feel.


----------



## clynn11

AF got me! Good luck ladies hope you get your BFPs! :)


----------



## LLbean

Oh no, sorry to hear


----------



## NandO1

Hi llbean can you put me down for the 13th, maybe it will be lucky for me. 
Good luck and fingers x'd for everyone. xx


----------



## LLbean

ok done NandO


----------



## Solstyce

clynn11 said:


> AF got me! Good luck ladies hope you get your BFPs! :)

So sorry clynn.

AFM- 10 dpo and BFN.


----------



## garfie

Clynn - Damn her :growlmad:

AFM - Tested - BFN - still not out yet got bucket loads of PMA:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## moni77

Solstyce - still early - your temps look good though. FX for all.


----------



## garfie

Sol/Mon - Both your temps are looking good - so when are you testing?

AFM - I've started so I'll finish - I will be POAS again tomorrow:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Solstyce

garfie said:


> Sol/Mon - Both your temps are looking good - so when are you testing?
> 
> AFM - I've started so I'll finish - I will be POAS again tomorrow:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I've been testing every day. So far :BFN:.


----------



## Mischief

Solstyce said:


> I've been testing every day. So far :BFN:.

I check on your chart every morning. I hope this is your month! :flower:

AFM - I don't think I'm going to ovulate this cycle. I'm pretty low... just hoping AF won't take too long to arrive so that I can try again.


----------



## moni77

garfie said:


> Sol/Mon - Both your temps are looking good - so when are you testing?
> 
> AFM - I've started so I'll finish - I will be POAS again tomorrow:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I am waiting until Sunday morning if AF doesn't arrive. FF has AF coming on Sat... horrible back ache last night and some really low right sided cramping, but I am telling myself that it is nothing... I did give in and test Tuesday (DPO 11- with BFN) but now I am waiting until Sunday (I think)...


----------



## gertrude

So we didn't get to BD last night and we won't tonight either as OH now has to work :(

We BD Mon/Tues/Wed and Wed was my +OPK day so I know I'm not totally out but I'm feeling a bit bummed about it tbh. Tues I had EWCM too so who knows. I did another OPK this morning and that was absolutely negative so I just hope I don't take ages and ages to O once it's a +OPK

Still going to wait until 18/19th to test though, I'm doing my own head in POAS.


----------



## Solstyce

Mischief said:


> Solstyce said:
> 
> 
> I've been testing every day. So far :BFN:.
> 
> I check on your chart every morning. I hope this is your month! :flower:
> 
> AFM - I don't think I'm going to ovulate this cycle. I'm pretty low... just hoping AF won't take too long to arrive so that I can try again.Click to expand...

Aw thanks Mischief but I'm pretty sure it's not my month.


----------



## Sis4Us

GL to ALL U ladies waiting to Test!!!! :)


----------



## LLbean

Any news Dylis & garfie?


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

I've tested in the last 3 days - all BFN:cry: so now FF has change my date to the 12 - can I be amended:haha:

I may still have a sneaky test or two before then and will keep updating:wacko: Thursday is a long way away :haha:

Yesterday and Today I am having cramps - but all bets are still off (2nd cycle after DNC):cry:

I think I have Ovulated so that is one good thing - I kept my temps scribbled on a piece of paper this month as I missed the first half of the month out (so didn't want to confuse it), not sure if I should enter them on FF - I have them from the 27 August onwards:happydance:

What do you ladies think - and has anyone got any news for us?:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Dylis

I'm out this month LL,::cry:


----------



## LovingMyGirls

Hi Ladies, Can I join? I am on another thread and unfortunately its become abandoned and that's super stressful because I already feel so alone with all this TTC stuff.. Anyways I have 2 DD 5 and 3years old. I am TTC our last and final Child. I have been TTC for 5 months after coming off BCP my body is a flipping mess. Its so aggravating not knowing whats really going on. My FF chart said I O cd26 but not it changed to CD30.... HAVING LONG CYCLES SUCKSSSS!!! 6 week between cycles literally makes me nuts WAITING and WAITING. :coffee: I do help you ladies can be with me along the way.... I am a POAS addict for sure!!:winkwink: I am either 12dpo or 8dpo and I got a clear :bfn:. With my daughters we were NTNP so I never experienced all this checking CP and CM and charting but I have now got quite familiar with it. Anyways goodluck ladies and FX I see some :bfp:


:af::af::af:


----------



## garfie

Hi Loving - Welcome it looks like we are a few days apart in our cycle - I to would like just one more ickle baby:winkwink:

I had a long cycle last month (so I kind of know how you feel) it was a nightmare but the first after my DNC - hoping this one is not as long:wacko:

I am also a POAS addict although this month I had a reason I wasn't charting properly, well that's my excuse :haha:

Good luck hun - any idea when she should be here?:dust::dust::dust:

Dylis - So sorry hun - has she not got it yet doesn't she know when she is not wanted:growlmad:

Good luck ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## LLbean

Garfie I am changing you to the 12

Dylis, sorry about the witch :(

Welcome LMG


----------



## garfie

LLB - Thanks hun :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mischief

Dylis said:


> I'm out this month LL,::cry:

Sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## Mischief

LovingMyGirls said:


> Hi Ladies, Can I join? I am on another thread and unfortunately its become abandoned and that's super stressful because I already feel so alone with all this TTC stuff.. Anyways I have 2 DD 5 and 3years old. I am TTC our last and final Child. I have been TTC for 5 months after coming off BCP my body is a flipping mess. Its so aggravating not knowing whats really going on. My FF chart said I O cd26 but not it changed to CD30.... HAVING LONG CYCLES SUCKSSSS!!! 6 week between cycles literally makes me nuts WAITING and WAITING. :coffee: I do help you ladies can be with me along the way.... I am a POAS addict for sure!!:winkwink: I am either 12dpo or 8dpo and I got a clear :bfn:. With my daughters we were NTNP so I never experienced all this checking CP and CM and charting but I have now got quite familiar with it. Anyways goodluck ladies and FX I see some :bfp:
> 
> 
> :af::af::af:

Welcome, LovingMyGirls!

I sooooo know how you feel about long cycles. I've only been charting for three months now, but in the last few years I've had some VERY long cycles. It is so hard to watch people who started their cycles the same day that I did ending their TWW when I'm still waiting to O!

I'd written this cycle off as a big fat anovulatory bummer (day 27 and still no O!), but then I clicked on your chart and I'm feeling slightly more hopeful... maybe I'll just O very late? 

Good luck to you! :flower:


----------



## Katie Potatie

Do you ladies get to a point in your TWW, when you already know you are out before you even get close to testing? I suppose many of us track our symptoms each month and compare to the current cycle. And then you realize all your symptoms are matching up to previous months and you think, "Crap! Now I just have to wait for AF to arrive." It's the worst part of the TWW for me, anyways. Hit that point yesterday and so now I'm putting my sad face and pity party hat on!


----------



## LovingMyGirls

Thank you ladies for the welcome.. its so nice to know people are actually reading my posts  Im glad some of you guys understand how bad long cycles SUCK... its definitely hard watching people knowing they have extra almost 6 times a year to conceive than I do... And yes Late ovulation in irregular cycles happens quite often. I will be testing in the am (well till af honestly) lol anybody else testing soon????


----------



## LovingMyGirls

Oh btw my Af is expected Thurs... my chart changed from cd 26 to cd30 or else I would be due for the wicked witch tomorrow.. I did get a random nosebleed which was quite strange haven't had them in years but not sure if that's even a symptom but besides that not much of anything going on. 

Katie- and YES I feel your pain I have been there but theres always that chance that you still could be preggo!!  ALOT of people say that they think their getting their period and than BAM a BFP... symptoms are so stinking close sometimes its hard to tell!!! GL tho.. you are not out till the witch comes... and even when/if she does that just means you are closer to O day !!!


----------



## moni77

Welcome.

AF got me this morning...on to next month.

FXed to all who is left!


----------



## LLbean

Sorry Moni


----------



## LalaR

I agree- long cycles are rubbish. When I was ttc last time I had 25 day cycles and now I'm up to 35 days +. It is quite soul destroying knowing some months I don't get to test at all. Unless something unusual happens im waiting for the October thread to start. 
Hoping we get to see lots of lovely BFPs this month. L x


----------



## LovingMyGirls

sorry Moni- good thing for your is you have such short cycles so you will be oing in not time  I have 40+ day cycles ... I tested today and BFN but according to the FF (they changed my o Date) I am only 9dpo so im still not out yet


----------



## Sis4Us

Looks like I'll be stalking the OCT thread 12dpiui a d a BFN!!! :(


----------



## Katie Potatie

Im sorry Moni. That totally sucks. :(. 

Sis, is that totally confirmed? Not sure how Iui works and if you have to wait for AF to be 100%?


----------



## Mischief

Sorry, moni77! :hugs:

Sis, you are NOT out yet!!! Hang in there!!!


----------



## LLbean

you have to wait Sis!


----------



## Sis4Us

I have a beta Check Tue AM afraid the witch might show B4 then but we will see trying to stay positive!!! ;)


----------



## Solstyce

GL Sis. I'd be happy to host the October thread unless someone else has already offered. It looks like I'll be there too. 14dpo and FF says today is my test date. :bfn:.


----------



## kfs1

September 13th for me (although no symptoms so far unfortunately)...


----------



## moni77

Loving, Sis and Solstice and everyone else testing this week - fingers crossed for you - glad you are not out yet. 

Yeah - luckily I normally have a short cycle, but it has been pretty erratic recently. I have a doctors appointment next week to start testing. Sperm check was positive for the hubby.


----------



## LLbean

kfs1 said:


> September 13th for me (although no symptoms so far unfortunately)...

:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Any news cassieakasam?


----------



## LovingMyGirls

Af due for me on the 12th..... Today I tested and BFN again... I thought I O Cd26 but my chart says Cd30 and I only bded once day prior to O. I am a POAS so ill test till/IF the witch arrives.. I have ZERO symptoms so im not sure if that's good or bad??? Good luck for all testing really hope to see some BFPs its been a while since I saw one!!! If im out I will definitely joining the OCT thread BUT my cycles are so ridiculously long I wont be able to test till Nov :-( over 4 weeks to ovulate is not fun.. its almost worse then the 2ww.. least the 2ww you cant change or miss anything.. the 4ww for me to O is dreadful because my cycles are so irregular..


----------



## Katie Potatie

Man. The last few days before AF being due are the worst, aren't they? Blah. I've lost most hope for this go-round but I just want the TWW to be O-VAH!


----------



## garfie

Good luck ladies - some of us are due to test soon (some of us have already had a sneaky test and got BFN :cry:)

Loving - Not sure when my AF is due but FF has got my testing date as the 12th as well - so I might just have to test tomorrow:haha:

I am armed with my Superdrug tests - £6.00 for 4 which I didn't think was to bad:happydance: lets hope they give me the results I want otherwise I will say they are faulty:haha::haha:

:dust::dust::dust: some extra dust for us all

:hugs:

X


----------



## jadoechols

Trying to be positive this month. But, temps suck. Had a good drop on the day O was due and a little bit of a spike, but the spike was just back to my baseline (+ .4). Not sure what's going on. Thinking my thermometer needs to go bye bye. Just in case, hubby and I have BD everyday for the past week. I think I had O pain. Kinda vaguely felt like it. Haven't really paid attention to it in the past. So, we'll see. :shrug:


----------



## battyatty

Can I play too?
Stick me in for 29th
Birthday on 26th will be a young 47! so fingers crossed for a whopping amazing birthday surprise! xxx


----------



## LovingMyGirls

11dpo=BFN=Starting to loose up=supersad I am having cramping tho :-( 

Goodluck to those testing.. COME ON BFPS its been a while!!!


----------



## gertrude

I'm really going to try hard to not test early this month. I'm only 6dpo and tbh I'm already really down again about it all.

I think I'm going to just be happy with the one child tbh :) I know I'm very lucky to have her :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

gertrude said:


> I'm really going to try hard to not test early this month. I'm only 6dpo and tbh I'm already really down again about it all.
> 
> I think I'm going to just be happy with the one child tbh :) I know I'm very lucky to have her :)

You are still so early yet though, although 6 Dpo is when I typically start to get down about the TWW, too. I decided if there is no pregnancy this cycle, I'm going to take off a few months and spend the time appreciating the beautiful little girl I have as well!


----------



## gertrude

Katie Potatie said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> I'm really going to try hard to not test early this month. I'm only 6dpo and tbh I'm already really down again about it all.
> 
> I think I'm going to just be happy with the one child tbh :) I know I'm very lucky to have her :)
> 
> You are still so early yet though, although 6 Dpo is when I typically start to get down about the TWW, too. I decided if there is no pregnancy this cycle, I'm going to take off a few months and spend the time appreciating the beautiful little girl I have as well!Click to expand...

Exactly the same here. This is the last month I think, just need to relax about it and focus on what I do have :)


----------



## Katie Potatie

Yep, exactly! Seems like you waste so much time hoping and planning for the next one, that the first one is growing up in the background!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Hi Ladies! So I decided to take a break this month, not sure how long it will last. Just need a break from all the tests, temps, meds, etc.. It's been nice to just relax and focus on life. I guess we are NTNP for a while.


----------



## Katie Potatie

Hopethisyear said:


> Hi Ladies! So I decided to take a break this month, not sure how long it will last. Just need a break from all the tests, temps, meds, etc.. It's been nice to just relax and focus on life. I guess we are NTNP for a while.

Sometimes we need to do that just to relax and get the energy back to start again. It's refreshing to take a step back and take the pressure off. Best wishes to you and hope to see you back here when you're ready!


----------



## garfie

Ladies

I tested today and got BFN - so will try again tomorrow unless she puts in appearance. Temps are still up there:wacko:

Good luck ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Solstyce

gertrude said:


> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> I'm really going to try hard to not test early this month. I'm only 6dpo and tbh I'm already really down again about it all.
> 
> I think I'm going to just be happy with the one child tbh :) I know I'm very lucky to have her :)
> 
> You are still so early yet though, although 6 Dpo is when I typically start to get down about the TWW, too. I decided if there is no pregnancy this cycle, I'm going to take off a few months and spend the time appreciating the beautiful little girl I have as well!Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly the same here. This is the last month I think, just need to relax about it and focus on what I do have :)Click to expand...

I'm in the same boat as you ladies! I have two amazing girls and I need TTC to take a back seat to them! I told my girls we'll get a puppy if mommy can't have a baby. They keep asking about the puppy. DH doesn't want to give up yet.


----------



## gertrude

Solstyce said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katie Potatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> I'm really going to try hard to not test early this month. I'm only 6dpo and tbh I'm already really down again about it all.
> 
> I think I'm going to just be happy with the one child tbh :) I know I'm very lucky to have her :)
> 
> You are still so early yet though, although 6 Dpo is when I typically start to get down about the TWW, too. I decided if there is no pregnancy this cycle, I'm going to take off a few months and spend the time appreciating the beautiful little girl I have as well!Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly the same here. This is the last month I think, just need to relax about it and focus on what I do have :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you ladies! I have two amazing girls and I need TTC to take a back seat to them! I told my girls we'll get a puppy if mommy can't have a baby. They keep asking about the puppy. DH doesn't want to give up yet.Click to expand...

You know the SECOND you get a puppy you'll get pregnant :D


----------



## LovingMyGirls

I would LOVEEE to be able to step back and try to relax like you ladies but I honestly don't think I could.. It would be going threw my mind nonstop like Wonder if I ovulated and Feel cramps and blah blah.. But honestly my DH is convinced me stressing and being obsessive about TTC that that's the only reason we haven't. Maybe I will try it next month.. With almost 7 week cycles it certainly would be a break. 

Haha I agree with getrude I Guarantee when you get puppy you will get a BFP within months but hey that's not such a bad thing. I LOVEEE my dog and he is part of my family. I have 2 DD as well.. and I have become DIFFERENT as my DH would say.. neways I am 12dpo and a BFN so im quite certain im out for this month but will totally stay with you ladies and support you along the way!!.. FX for those who tested and hope that WITCH stays away!!


----------



## LLbean

Well I got a puppy while ttc and still no baby lol


----------



## moni77

I took a "break" for the summer - no testing or temping - but every month when AF was due - still the only thing I could think about... Good luck!!


----------



## Solstyce

I'm out. The :witch: just arrived. 15 day luteal phase this month. Woo hoo.


----------



## garfie

Sols - 15 day lp wow :happydance: sorry she got you - note to :witch: next month can she have a 15 day LP with a :bfp::happydance:

Good luck ladies I got another BFN this morning - so will test (like FF said) tomorrow :haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Katie Potatie

I'm out too. What really stings about it (resulting in a little nervous breakdown), is after trying different things to lengthen my LP, which is typically short, AF came 2 days early. Another 11 day LP. B6 my ARSE!! Been taking B6 til it's spilling out my ear holes and nada. 

Going to take a break from TTC, but I wish you ladies the very best in getting your BFPs! (Hopefully, I won't see any of you on here in the Ttc forums in 2014, and you've moved onto the pregnancy ones!)


----------



## Solstyce

Katie Potatie said:


> I'm out too. What really stings about it (resulting in a little nervous breakdown), is after trying different things to lengthen my LP, which is typically short, AF came 2 days early. Another 11 day LP. B6 my ARSE!! Been taking B6 til it's spilling out my ear holes and nada.
> 
> Going to take a break from TTC, but I wish you ladies the very best in getting your BFPs! (Hopefully, I won't see any of you on here in the Ttc forums in 2014, and you've moved onto the pregnancy ones!)

Enjoy your break! This is my last month TTC and then I am going to NTNP.


----------



## LLbean

sorry for the witch ladies...same here

lets hope next month is it!


----------



## gertrude

I'm sorry to those who got the witch :( 

I'm not due till a week today and it seems a bloody long time away :(


----------



## LalaR

CD 12 here and ov seems a long way away. Opks still very faint so looking as though I'm having another long cycle. Boo!! Before I had my lg I used to ov day 11 or 12 . Long cycles stink. Happy to join an October thread if there is one started. L x


----------



## Mischief

LalaR said:


> Long cycles stink.

They sure do! I STILL haven't ovulated! I had lots of ovary twinges and cramps (both sides) during my two temp drops, but then NOTHING. So frustrating! I've read here and there that an HSG can screw up the following cycle, and I wonder if that's what happened. :cry:

Now I'm just praying AF arrives reasonably soon so that I can try again with another cycle. 

Solstyce, 15 days? Awesome! :happydance:


----------



## jadoechols

Still no O. Temps don't even look right. Not sure WTH is going on this month. We will blame it on hubby's ex being a :witch: LOL 

So frustrated. I really hoped that since we just fell preg in May it would happen easier. But I guess not. But I can't wait another 3 years for it to just "happen" again. Of course my cousins are both getting bigger and amazingly enough the one that lost the baby right before me is the one constantly whining about cravings and this pinch and that poke. I just want to smack her and tell her that at least she still has that baby and can feel all of those pains. I would give the world for that right now. 

I'm so frustrated.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Hi All... Can you add me to your list of BFPs.. :) September 20th .. Now If I can stand Not to test early :haha: Good Luck Ladies. Fxd We All get our BFP"s!!!


----------



## Driving280

Can you push my testing date back to September 24? Ovulating late this time - got a positive OPK yesterday and today. I hope it is not an underlying problem that my O days range from 14 to 21... but this summer has been stressful, with a cross-country move...


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Oops was a duplicate post. Damn cellphone lol


----------



## LLbean

Added and moved :D


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Well I tested this morning (like FF said:haha:) and it was a BFN :wacko:

So will test again tomorrow - unless of course she shows her ugly face:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LovingMyGirls

Sorry the few ladies that the witch showed her stupidself. lol

I am 13dpo today (didn't test today sick of BFN) My af is due today. I am on CD43 THATS RIGHT 43 :-( hate long cycles. Any who...good luck all whos testing.. Tomorrow I will test and if its BFN im NTNP because its getting worse each month with my stress seeing BFNS.


----------



## fina

10 DPO here. I've had two _very_ faint positives at 8DPO and today on Wondfo tests however last month I had a faint line and ended up getting AF. Maybe I'll get a FRER this weekend. I'm feeling pretty crampy and expect AF to come in 4-5 days if she's coming.

Good luck to all! :flower:


----------



## gertrude

My normal raging pre AF hunger has arrived :( not good


----------



## NandO1

Af got me. onwards and upwards. Sorry to all those that af got and good luck to those still in the runnin.
P.s friday the13th sucks! xx


----------



## Sis4Us

Just checking in to see !!!!!!

:dust: for Everyone!!!


FYI LLbean Cassieakasam got AF!!! She's on my Facebook group but hasn't been on here!! ;)


----------



## LLbean

ok thanks! Will update her


----------



## LLbean

yikes rough beginning of the month, come on second half!!!!

Waiting to hear from:
Greekgrl77
Garfie
kfs1


----------



## garfie

LLB - Looks like I could be out very soon - think it's only the progesterone that is keeping her away, will see what tomorrow temps bring and then make a decision:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LovingMyGirls

Day 15dpo- BFN- Im discouraged beyond belief. just wish AF would arrive already :-(

Sorry for those who the witch got you, but at this point i wish she would just get me. this Waiting has taking over me!!


----------



## Mischief

LovingMyGirls said:


> Day 15dpo- BFN- Im discouraged beyond belief. just wish AF would arrive already :-(
> 
> Sorry for those who the witch got you, but at this point i wish she would just get me. this Waiting has taking over me!!

Sorry about your test, but there's still hope! :hugs:

I am waiting impatiently for AF as well. I'm ready for another try.


----------



## LLbean

Progesterone never delayed AF for me Garfie so FXd!


----------



## kfs1

3 days late this morning. BFN. I've been cramping with lower back pain and just have a general "wet" feeling (sorry, tmi) but other than that, nothing.


----------



## garfie

LLB - Thanks hun - I'm still waiting - and for now staying on progesterone.:wacko:

Another BFN this morning with a tesco's own:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kfs1

:witch: So bummed. :(


----------



## LovingMyGirls

so KFS that dirty witch!! least you are closer to O!!


----------



## N1977

Can I join? I've been stalking these forums for a few weeks now and I decided to join. I'm testing on Friday, in my third cycle TTC.


----------



## naturelady

Tested on the day my Dr said to, and BFN. I still haven't had AF, but since I am sure irregular, that isn't unusual. At this point, I want her to show, since I know that I am not expecting, and I would love to be able to take another round of Clomid (which I can't take till she shows!).... so, never thought I would say this, but FX for AF. :(


----------



## jadoechols

I'm sorry for everyone that the :witch: got this month!! 

THis is a weird month for me. My normal 28 day cycle (for the past I don't know 10 + years) has decided to go to a 35 day cycle? Has anyone else had this happen following a miscarriage? Is this normal? FF finally show O around day 21 so I am 3 DPO. 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed. But concerned as I haven't had a month like this before. So I don't know. 

However, I guess this will push my testing date back to at least the 28th. 

Baby dust to those still in this month. And hugs to those continuing on!!!

D


----------



## gertrude

I'm so pleased with myself :D I've not tested once this month - AF is due tomorrow and I genuinely have no idea whether I'm in the game or not this month.

I've got plans to do up my house and I've really been enjoying the time with my DD rather than stressing and focusing on this. I have 3 rooms I want to do before xmas :)

I'll not test until Friday if AF doesn't arrive tomorrow. I have no specific symptoms other than normal pre-AF ones but I am no where near as anxious and strung out about it :)

We've decided to knock TTC on the head until the new year if this month isn't ours. I don't really want a summer baby (July/August) and I think we both feel the same so we're going to stop for a while. It wasn't doing me any good.

Good luck to those still waiting :)


----------



## LLbean

N1977 added
jadoechols moved
Naturlady...keep us posted
Gertrude...FXd!


----------



## jadoechols

I know Halloween is creeping up on us - but all of these witches need to go away!!


----------



## luckylecky

I'll be testing on the 26th. Good luck to those who are left.


----------



## kimk

Can you put me down for the 30th please. Can't believe I get to test again this month.


----------



## LLbean

luckylecky said:


> I'll be testing on the 26th. Good luck to those who are left.




kimk said:


> Can you put me down for the 30th please. Can't believe I get to test again this month.

added both :thumbup:


----------



## naturelady

Well, I am out- BFN, back on provera then a higher dosage of clomid. FX for next round!! Good luck & baby dust to all of you ladies who are still waiting to test, or I will see you in the October thread :)


----------



## LLbean

Sorry Naturelady


----------



## naturelady

Thanks, I had high hopes but low expectations for my first round of clomid. Here's hoping for next time :) Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## LalaR

CD 19 and still no O!! Temps dipped the past 2 mornings so hoping its coming. Now got to persuade DH to dtd!!! Think I am now too late for sept testing. Is there an October thread yet? 
Good luck to everyone still to test. Looking forward to seeing some beautiful BFPs!


----------



## battyatty

Looks like I won't be testing on the 29th, I am Oing later this month, will keep you posted though!
Good luck to all still waiting :o)


----------



## gertrude

AF due today or tomorrow (or Friday tbf :D I used a different make of OPK this month so I don't know if they're comparable etc)

No sign yet but I feel like she's about to start pretty much any second. Already had 2 trips to the loo thinking she'd arrived!

I have plans for my bathroom, our bedroom, the stairs and a new BBQ - so when she shows I have something to focus on for a few months :)


----------



## gertrude

Yep I thought do, she's just started. I'm out.

Fuck it I can't do this :( I give up. I'm 37, overweight and stressed. I just have to accept I won't have the complete family.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## kimk

Sorry everyone that the witch got. 
Gertrude don't give up. Maybe just take a month off and see what happens. I feel that same way every month. 
Let's hope this month is like last month and we get a lot of BFP at the end of the month.


----------



## Solstyce

gertrude said:


> Yep I thought do, she's just started. I'm out.
> 
> Fuck it I can't do this :( I give up. I'm 37, overweight and stressed. I just have to accept I won't have the complete family.
> 
> Good luck everyone x

I hear ya. This is the last month I am going to try and then starting next month I will just live life NTNP. It's stressful to feel like there is something wrong with me every month. 

It is also restricting having to be careful of what I eat and drink "in case" I might be pregnant (but then I never am). I am also tired of taking all of these supplements every day to supposedly help my egg quality and chance of pregnancy. The only concern I have about NTNP is, what if I get pregnant and because I wasn't being careful with supplements and drinking that something happens to the baby? I think I will take folic acid and prenatals at a minimum, and I don't ever drink much so if I was pregnant I am sure the baby would be fine when my period was late and I tested for pregnancy. 

Ugh!


----------



## garfie

Gertrude - I'm with you at the moment, especially after my news today:

LLB - Sorry forgot to update she came yesterday :cry:

I had a DNC in June (have been told on numerous times it was just bad luck)

Today I was told I had a beautiful boy with trisomy for chromosome 22:cry:

My angel was a little boy with downs :kiss:

So now I also have a lot of soul searching to do - I knew there was always a risk (42) but seeing it in black and white makes it more real and as I already have a son with autism would I cope:cry: and now I feel guilty for having negative feelings aaaaarrrrrrgh 

:hugs:

X

:hugs:

X


----------



## naturelady

gertrude said:


> Yep I thought do, she's just started. I'm out.
> 
> Fuck it I can't do this :( I give up. I'm 37, overweight and stressed. I just have to accept I won't have the complete family.
> 
> Good luck everyone x

I am having a lot of trouble with this.... I am sorry, but it says that you have one child, and I get that you want more than one, but how disrespectful to the people who already exist in your family to say "I won't have a complete family" 
Forgive me, but to someone who has been trying for a LONG time to even have ONE baby, it sounds like you're very ungrateful. 
And to someone who is married to an only child, it is TOTAL bull that you believe that without more than one kid, your family won't be "complete". 
Maybe try to focus on not being so negative (and work on your weight), and things will work out better for you?
FX that you get whatever it is that you believe will make you happy...


----------



## gertrude

naturelady said:


> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> Yep I thought do, she's just started. I'm out.
> 
> Fuck it I can't do this :( I give up. I'm 37, overweight and stressed. I just have to accept I won't have the complete family.
> 
> Good luck everyone x
> 
> I am having a lot of trouble with this.... I am sorry, but it says that you have one child, and I get that you want more than one, but how disrespectful to the people who already exist in your family to say "I won't have a complete family"
> Forgive me, but to someone who has been trying for a LONG time to even have ONE baby, it sounds like you're very ungrateful.
> And to someone who is married to an only child, it is TOTAL bull that you believe that without more than one kid, your family won't be "complete".
> Maybe try to focus on not being so negative (and work on your weight), and things will work out better for you?
> FX that you get whatever it is that you believe will make you happy...Click to expand...

If you have been reding this thread you will know full well I already know how lucky I am. I have a very dear friend with very intense fertility issues facing never having kids, I'm not ungrateful. I do however have my own reasons for feeling my family won't be complete, and I thought this thread was one where I would be able to voice that without someone coming along and picking holes in it.

I have already said earlier this month if its not meant to be then its not and I have the most amazing girl that I ever dreamed of having. I know that. But I'm sorry IF ON THE DAY AF ARRIVED I'm not being very rational or grounded.

If I need a reason to stop posting I have it. I won't share what's in my head again. Lesson learnt.


----------



## Driving280

Naturelady, no need to jump on Gertrude like this. Clearly she is upset, stressed and unhappy that her dreams are not coming true. I do not think she is being ungrateful - we all appreciate what we have. It is like saying you are ungrateful to your husband for wanting a complete family with a child - makes no sense, right :) No, you love what you have but have dreams and deep, deep wishes for a child... 

I have a child, too, and every night when I look at his sweet, sleeping face I am filled with happiness. Yet I wish there were a little sleeping face next door as well. One of my dear friends has secondary infertility, and she said that she has mostly made peace with it, but it hurts so bad when her seven year old only child prays with much heart every night to have a sister or brother, one she will never have. I realize not having any children you might want to think this pain is not real - but it is. And pain is not comparable from person to person, so we are here to support and not judge. 

I hope next month is the one for you, naturelady.


----------



## LLbean

everyone is entitled to their thoughts and please don't feel like you can't share on my threads. I too have a child... well not much of a child as she is now 22 LOL but I have since remarried and really feel a baby would complete my family... My daughter is and always be part of my family but frankly she has been on her own since before I remarried so it is a new family of sorts. We all have our reasons for wanting a baby and all are valid. My current husband has never had any children and it would make me immensely happy to be able to have one with him. He would be an amazing father and I met him when my daughter was ready to turn 18 so frankly he didn't do much raising really. He would really love that as would I


----------



## LLbean

and ladies, please keep in mind that this is an emotional roller-coaster for us all, not to mention very hormonal, so lets keep this as a place where we can vent and not be judgemental.

To those new AF ladies... sorry to hear. I do hope we get to see some BFPs soon


----------



## Dylis

I'm sorry that the :witch: has been busy, thought I'd share this, I like the 82%

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-24128176


----------



## Solstyce

LLbean said:


> everyone is entitled to their thoughts and please don't feel like you can't share on my threads. I too have a child... well not much of a child as she is now 22 LOL but I have since remarried and really feel a baby would complete my family... My daughter is and always be part of my family but frankly she has been on her own since before I remarried so it is a new family of sorts. We all have our reasons for wanting a baby and all are valid. My current husband has never had any children and it would make me immensely happy to be able to have one with him. He would be an amazing father and I met him when my daughter was ready to turn 18 so frankly he didn't do much raising really. He would really love that as would I

I'm in the same situation as you LL. I have two amazing daughters from my first marriage. I am remarried to a wonderful man who is a fantastic step dad. My daughters' dad is pretty much out of the picture. My DH wants his own child and I want so much to be able to do that for him. Other than that, my family is complete. We've discussed that we'd be ok if we can't conceive, but I am trying everything possible for now!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Gertrude - I'm so sorry you are feeling so down today. :hugs: I hope that you can just have some relaxing time and not stress about trying to conceive. My husband and I decided to NTNP this month and as much as I want a baby, it has been such a relief to not be stressing over trying & wondering.

So am I right that nobody got a BFP in August and none so far in September? What is going on?


----------



## LLbean

I believe there were some at the end of August


----------



## jadoechols

OK so Fertility friend is no longer my friend! If it moves my O date one more time I am going to absolutely scream! I made it to 5 DPO now I'm back to 3 DPO on DAY 26. I normally have a 28 day cycle. 

I have been cramping a little on my right side (Which is odd since I don't have a right ovary :shock:) Maybe I O'd way before FF figured it out and it's implantation!! HAHAHAH (my little bit of sarcasmo today!!!) 

Has anyone else gone through this?? ANY advice????

I also want to add that I am in the same boat as many of you. This is marriage #3. I have 1 daughter from marriage #1. Hubby has 1 son from previous GF. And 1 daughter from previous marriage. He also has 2 additional children that he has taken care of that are not biologically his. SO we want one of OURS. Whether you have 1 child or 15 the struggle through infertility is true and real. Yes I have a wonderful 16 year old, but that does not fill the empty space in my heart for the next child that I want. I lost a baby in June and that reawoke the want and need. SO regardless of where you are in your struggle. It is just that - a struggle. It doesn't mean we love the ones that are here any less. It is like there is a hole in our hearts that can only be filled by this new life. At least that is how I see it. I am damn near 40 years old. I don't have a lot of time left to keep on trying. So we will see what happens.


----------



## jadoechols

gertrude said:


> naturelady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gertrude said:
> 
> 
> Yep I thought do, she's just started. I'm out.
> 
> Fuck it I can't do this :( I give up. I'm 37, overweight and stressed. I just have to accept I won't have the complete family.
> 
> Good luck everyone x
> 
> I am having a lot of trouble with this.... I am sorry, but it says that you have one child, and I get that you want more than one, but how disrespectful to the people who already exist in your family to say "I won't have a complete family"
> Forgive me, but to someone who has been trying for a LONG time to even have ONE baby, it sounds like you're very ungrateful.
> And to someone who is married to an only child, it is TOTAL bull that you believe that without more than one kid, your family won't be "complete".
> Maybe try to focus on not being so negative (and work on your weight), and things will work out better for you?
> FX that you get whatever it is that you believe will make you happy...Click to expand...
> 
> If you have been reding this thread you will know full well I already know how lucky I am. I have a very dear friend with very intense fertility issues facing never having kids, I'm not ungrateful. I do however have my own reasons for feeling my family won't be complete, and I thought this thread was one where I would be able to voice that without someone coming along and picking holes in it.
> 
> I have already said earlier this month if its not meant to be then its not and I have the most amazing girl that I ever dreamed of having. I know that. But I'm sorry IF ON THE DAY AF ARRIVED I'm not being very rational or grounded.
> 
> If I need a reason to stop posting I have it. I won't share what's in my head again. Lesson learnt.Click to expand...

Gertrude - NEVER be afraid to share what are in your thoughts. THere are others in the same situation as you that appreciate the fact that there is someone out there in their shoes walking the same path they are. I am from a large family and I only have "1" child. So I am the isolated one. I always get asked "So when are you going to have more" or "You need to hurry up and get caught up". Gee.. I'll jump right on that THANKS!!! Hang in there sister!!! 
Everyone has an idea in their head of their "complete" family. Mine was always - Me, hubby, 2 girls, 2 boys. Not me, ex hubby, daughter, ex-hubby, hubby, etc... It's not what I had planned in my life. It is not disrespectful to want more! Hold on to what you want from life. It is OK! 

:hugs:


----------



## N1977

Gertrude - :hugs:

AF got me as well so I am out!


----------



## LovingMyGirls

:witch: came to me and made a presence in my white capris :-( that makes it hurt worse. I am on cd51 .. so now I have a LONG PAINFUL 5ww to ovulate


----------



## LovingMyGirls

very sorry for the other ladies that the witch showed up.

About the gertude thing.. My opinion is I think she didn't mean to say it wasn't complete I think she meant to say that her heart is broken that she would of liked more children. We all at times say things when our emotions are going crazy. But I also agree on working on your weight loss for your previous child so you live long and healthy!! GL to all yet testing


----------



## battyatty

Just thought I would pop by and say my cycle isn't playing fair and I probably won't be testing now till at least October 4th, not on 29th Sept :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Was checking in to see If we had any BFPs yet!!!! 

:dust: :dust: Everyone waiting to test!!!

I will be doing my trigger tonite and IUI in the am!!!

I will start a OCT thread soon FX for us all


----------



## LLbean

Keep us posted batty and best of luck sis!


----------



## Driving280

9 dpo and a big temperature drop. Spotting in the am but seems to have stopped. Hope temp goes up but thinking that it is my short luteal phase again :(


----------



## terripeachy

Hi all.
I'm new here, and a whopping 39 years old. I'm ttc my first baby, and this is a CRAZY process. Of course, when you're young you hear, don't get pregnant, and when you are trying, it takes forever!! hee hee. I am about to get married next month, and we're already trying because I'm no spring chicken.

I'm late to this September thread, but I should be testing around Oct.01 if you know who doesn't arrive. I'm cheap, so I am not buying those pregnancy tests. I have been temping for two cycles now, and this month, FF gave me dashed lines, not even a solid, so who knows what's going on. I just got off BCPs in the beginning of August, so my body could still be regulating.

I love this thread, and I like that we're all over 35. I don't mind the others in the TWW, but sometimes, I need some calm maturity. Calm? HA!!HA!! Whatever. It's just nice to read stuff from people my age.

Take care, and I'll see you in the October thread (I guess I need to check if it's started).


----------



## Sis4Us

Ok ladies the Oct thread is up hope we Roll in some BFPs the last week like last Month!!!!

FX


----------



## OliveOil

Thanks for doing this!

I will test on sept 30 at 10dpo!


----------



## LLbean

Added


----------



## Driving280

Not me... Af is here... At 11 dpo too...


----------



## LLbean

Sorry Driving :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

This is a great thread! 
I am testing on the 26th of September at home and Beta on the 30th.


----------



## LovingMyGirls

I didn't realize this was 35 and over only.. sorry


----------



## LLbean

hehehe yes it is in the Trying To Conceive Over 35 Thread but no biggie

dovkav123 you have been added


----------



## jadoechols

Well :witch: struck. So I'm out. But trying Soy Iso.. this go round. We'll see where we get with those! Good luck to everyone that's still hanging on for this month!!!


----------



## dovkav123

BFN for me today.
Monday is my beta.


----------



## Sis4Us

Just checking In to see if we got those BFPs yet!!!!!

FX we get some this weekend 

:dust: :dust: To All those still testing!!!


----------



## kimk

What is going on with this month. Not 1 bfp yet. I can't believe it.


----------



## Sis4Us

Last month was the same then we got A bunch the last few days!!! ;)

FX


----------



## LLbean

Yeah kind of bummed, was hoping to have better luck for you all


----------



## LLbean

Waiting to hear from:

September 20th
Hopin&Prayin


September 24th
Hopethisyear


September 26th
luckylecky
dovkav123


----------



## Sis4Us

Fx some Roll in at the END like last Month!!!! :)


----------



## luckylecky

I don't know what I was thinking, I'm not due to test till the 4th! I calculated a week too early.. wishful thinking on my part I guess!


----------



## LLbean

Ok I will remove you then


----------



## OliveOil

I tested today. Only 10dpo, but i have gotten positives at this point in the past. BFN.


----------



## LLbean

come on ladies, last day!


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
strictly speaking I am not due to test in September but was with you earlier in the month. I wasn't going to test until Wed as I am only 11dpo. This is my test from this afternoon - random urine. I saw something within about 2 minutes. What does everyone think? I'm terrified as my temp went way down this morning. I've had 4mcs already.
 



Attached Files:







photo test.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Solstyce

LalaR said:


> Hi ladies,
> strictly speaking I am not due to test in September but was with you earlier in the month. I wasn't going to test until Wed as I am only 11dpo. This is my test from this afternoon - random urine. I saw something within about 2 minutes. What does everyone think? I'm terrified as my temp went way down this morning. I've had 4mcs already.

I think it looks like a positive! I'd be nervous about the temp drop too. I hope it goes back up tomorrow.


----------



## garfie

Lala - As you know hun if that is the beginning of a BFP - it could go either way I have had BFP with a temp drop before (implantation dip) and then I have had the other kind as well :cry:

The only thing to do hun is to wait and see what tomorrow brings - hope it brings you a lovely temp rise:happydance:

Good luck hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

I see a faint Line Lalar u might want to call U Dr for bloodwork if u have had 4Mcs

GL


----------



## LalaR

Hi sis4us. I would love to have bloods done but as I have recently had a baby I go back to the beginning again and don't qualify for bloods. I would just be told to wait and see what happens! Boo! Hoping this little bean sticks and my progesterone levels pick up again


----------



## Sis4Us

Maybe if u tell them your afraid u have low P cuz your temps are low!!!

Hope it's a sticky bean for U!!!!! FX


----------



## LLbean

FXd! will wait until you are certain to update you :D


----------



## garfie

Lala - Looking good hun - your temp went up not down :happydance: how long are you going to carry on temping - because from experience your temps can go up and down and everything be okay.:wacko:

I don't think you will have a choice soon hun - you will need to go to the docs and have it confirmed.

Are you testing again tomorrow:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## kimk

AF was due yesterday. Scared to test. Don't want to see a BFN again. If she doesn't show up today i will test tomorrow.


----------



## LLbean

I'm keeping everything crossed for those BFPs!


----------



## LalaR

garfie said:


> Lala - Looking good hun - your temp went up not down :happydance: how long are you going to carry on temping - because from experience your temps can go up and down and everything be okay.:wacko:
> 
> I don't think you will have a choice soon hun - you will need to go to the docs and have it confirmed.
> 
> Are you testing again tomorrow:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Temp up again thank goodness. :happydance: 12dpo today and still no AF which is a bonus. I plan to test again tomorrow and see if the line is any darker. I will probably temp another week until I get a good positive test result.Here we don't go to the doctor to confirm but just book in with the midwife when we are about 6-7 weeks. It does mean a week or 2 of worry waiting to see what is going to happen. This is my 6th pregnancy in 25 months although I am lucky enough that one did go to term and I have a beautiful little girl. The others have all ended early so I won't rest until I see a nice heartbeat on a scan. If nothing goes wrong I plan to get a private scan at 7 weeks. A local scan clinic do early scans for £35


----------



## LalaR

I am being really cautious by saying this. I think I have a BFP but I've been here before so won't rest until I see a nice dark line and 3+ on the digi. Still not convinced its not another chemical as my first positive was a v weak line 36h ago. Temps still up at 13dpo which is good for me!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LLbean

well a DIGI never lies :dance:

Can I update you now LalaR? Or do you want me to wait some more?


----------



## LLbean

kimk said:


> AF was due yesterday. Scared to test. Don't want to see a BFN again. If she doesn't show up today i will test tomorrow.

any news???


----------



## kimk

I am out. Af showed bright and early. I was so excited too. 2 days late and I am never late. Oh well wasn't meant to be this month I guess.


----------



## LLbean

:( :hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Hi LLbean. Update me now if you like. I will still not fully believe it for a week or two. I suppose its a protective mechanism after being hurt before. 
It's quite funny as we were just getting excited about getting good commonwealth games tickets and if everything works out I won't be there!! I still know which option is best! 
Thanks for the support everyone. Xx


----------



## gertrude

At last! Is that our only BFP this month?

That's for your kind words ladies :) I've taken such a step back from this whole thing I don't even know what CD I am :haha:

Good luck everyone x


----------



## LLbean

so far that is the only reported BFP, yes. waiting still to hear on a few


----------



## LLbean

TJMYANGEL 
Greekgrl77
Hopin&Prayin
Hopethisyear
dovkav123
Battyatty
&
Olive Oil

If you ladies updated I must have missed it so please report.


----------



## LLbean

after snooping around it looks like Battyatty may have a :bfp: as well... don't know if to count that as a Sept BFP or what LOL


----------



## moni77

Congrats Lala!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

LLbean said:


> TJMYANGEL
> Greekgrl77
> Hopin&Prayin
> Hopethisyear
> dovkav123
> Battyatty
> &
> Olive Oil
> 
> If you ladies updated I must have missed it so please report.

Sorry, I have been super busy and haven't been online much. I'm out this month too.


----------



## LLbean

Hopethisyear said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> TJMYANGEL
> Greekgrl77
> Hopin&Prayin
> Hopethisyear
> dovkav123
> Battyatty
> &
> Olive Oil
> 
> If you ladies updated I must have missed it so please report.
> 
> Sorry, I have been super busy and haven't been online much. I'm out this month too.Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## OliveOil

Delayed reply from me.
AF came.


----------



## LLbean

better late than never, thanks for the update yet sorry for the outcome


----------

